# Thrift Store Score



## Proteus617 (May 16, 2009)

Picked up a Voigtlander Bessamatic Deluxe with the scopar at the local thrift for $18.  Whoohoo! Shutter was stuck but after a tiny amount of ronsonol and a lot of excercise it came back to life.  The old selenium meter seems right on (within it's limitations).  Love this camera. Just a snap-shot from the test roll:


----------



## Mitica100 (May 19, 2009)

Good find, congrats and Ronsonol is magic!


----------

